# D. Lobata pics



## yen_saw (Dec 2, 2005)

Here are some of my D. Lobata pics eating a locust. She will be in the parcel next Monday, i will miss her


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice pics Yen.


----------



## Lan (Dec 2, 2005)

viewtiful.


----------



## Obie (Dec 3, 2005)

Very nice Yen, I would miss her too!


----------



## Ian (Dec 3, 2005)

great pix Yen! lovin the gory detail  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice Yen, yeah shame to see her go. Lovely looking mantis.



> great pix Yen! lovin the gory detail  Cheers,
> 
> Ian


Lol you see the guts on her front legs :twisted:


----------



## Chris Dickie (Dec 3, 2005)

cool pics

what kind of locust is that? Its not like commercially available species in the UK (maing Schistocerca (sp?) sp and Locusta sp - cant rember exact species atm)


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 3, 2005)

It was caught outside... yeah believe it or not Houston is having record high today around 80F in December :shock: ... So occasionally we still have bugs outside. I have no idea what locust it is. I think i have made a mistake it is infact a Katydid instead. Not sure what species.


----------



## Macano (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks exactly like the "katydids" we have here in the summer, which I believe is actually some sort of tree cricket. Great pics btw.


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2005)

That is a katydid.


----------

